# Question ~ Upcoming Accucraft 1:32 AAR Box Car



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking at the new AAR Box Cars coming out in the near future. The PFEs were a great car, and six was a good number to start with for me. However, when I look at the AARs, I don't want six cars looking the same with numbers being the difference. 

I was wondering, are there any folks interested in splitting a few cases? For example: 

Six people each order a case, 
UP 
SP 
WP 
ATSF 
Nickel Plate 
CP or CN 

Then everyone would have one of each. 

Just an idea, would be an easy fix to add variety at a lower cost then purchasing one of each and losing out on the Case discount. 

Update ~ I have a distributor who would be willing to split three case, for ex, 2 UP, SP and WP for each. Any further questions, feel free to PM me. 

Kent


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll probably be getting a case or two of undecorated cars and lettering them up with my own decals. But if you'd like to trade any of the above road names for a NP, C&NW, SOO, or GN car, let me know.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more details such as price would be important to such a decision.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

California and Oregon Coast is selling a pre-order case for $380, with free shipping (to all but three states.) Shipping on a case of six is $20. So for about $400 or so, you could up to possibly six different road names. And just to protect myself, I'm adding a 10% margin of error. So for sake of argument, $440, for an assortment.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, here is where things stand on split cases of Accucraft AAR '37 Box Cars. Stretch, at http://www.cocry.com is willing to split cases for us. The only thing is, the pre-order price on the web site will need an additional $20 shipping cost. This means, the free drop ship will get the cases to Stretch, and he is willing to seperate and repack the cases, (without additional cost). We will need to include an extra $20 in the purchase price, to cover shipping after being repacked. 

I need to preface this with, I know there are many wonderful vendors out there. I have had great expreiences with Stretch when it came to a case of Reefers and a case of trackage. I don't mean to "Dis" anybody out there. 

I have ordered a Case of SP cars, Larry Trumble is ordering UP. It would be wonderful if there was someone out there interested in adding a WP or ATSF to the order. That would mean a split case of two cars each. Any offers will be considered. If you were thinking you wanted a few Canadian cars in your roster, we can work with that. 

Pre-order prices are are good until 9-01-08. That means it will cost you $399.28. After 9-01, the price inches up to $417.40. If you are interested, contact Stretch, and place your order. Be sure to mention this is part of the mixed caselot deal, and follow up with an email to me please, letting me know what your choice was. 

As it currently stands, SP & UP are covered. 

If anyone should have any questions, please contact me at (c) 508-221-7857 or (h) 508-258-0507.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for your information and money , check out RLD Hobbies , , he sells them individualy , so just guessing , you could buy 6 different ones to arrive in a box to you . Take a look ............................he has been the best for my money . 
http://www.rldhobbies.com/ 

And give him a call to check about your wants


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Thanks for the tip. We had already committed and paid for them already. 

I have seen that site before, though I found it almost annoying to navigate, so I closed it and went elsewhere. Looking through it now, there are some decent items. 

So, we'd still like to find at least one more person to go in with us through COCRY. Feel free to contact me off line if you may be interested or have any questions. 

Thanks


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

We now have three. UP, SP and the 3rd will be C&O or Southern. Any more takers? We have an opportunity to get six different box cars here. If at all interested, please call my Home number, 508-258-0507. 

Kent


----------

